# Als dieFrauen noch Bären hatten (+1Pic)



## Akrueger100 (29 Okt. 2012)

Alsdie Frauen noch Bären hatten
In meiner Jugend wahren die Venushügel noch Bewaldet und überall streiften Frauen mit Bären umher.
Heute sind die Hügel kahl und lehr und die Bären gibt`s nicht mehr!




Ein:thx:währe nett!


----------



## couriousu (30 Okt. 2012)

die Rächtschreipfähler behalte ich maal für mich - wie sonst angerahten


----------



## GifD (30 Okt. 2012)

very funny!!


----------



## aulo (1 Nov. 2012)

Hehe nicht schlecht


----------



## vision1001 (1 Nov. 2012)

löl löl löl


----------

